# Is this a good backpack?



## Lolz123 (Oct 23, 2014)

I bought this last year but never used it and I was wondering if this is a good bag for maybe a 72 hr kit
Let me know what you think


























I'm a prepper, with a sense of humor


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks good to me, what brand is it?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's hard to determine the quality or capacity from a photo. But I can assure you any bag you have is an excellent starting point for a 72 hour kit. Like most things regarding survival and preparedness we all start out basic, as our knowledge and experience grows we upgrade and expand. I like the camo pattern, sort of atac mixed with multicam. Plus it looks like it might have some type of molle straps so you can add additional bags or pouches.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

I would reinforce the straps, if you are in doubt of quality. It is hard to tell from the photo if it is good or not. From what I can see it is. I would also have a water repellant/waterproof bag or two in there, to protect your gear. I sprayed mine with Camp Dry too.


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

Why don't we start a thread of like huge lists of brands models an everything that some of us keep in our bags for ideas for people just starting to make one hell every now and then we can post pictures of our equipment laid out! Just an idea. And the bag looks great to me mine is very similar


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

It really depends on the material and how it is stitched and how the fasteners are designed. I would say the "style" as it relates to size and location of compartments- looks fine. None of that really matters if the thing falls apart. Single stitch? Double stitch, box stitch?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Lolz123 said:


> I bought this last year but never used it and I was wondering if this is a good bag for maybe a 72 hr kit
> Let me know what you think...


I'd load it up and walk around with on my back for a couple of hours. That would tell me if it would work.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll toss out a few considerations when selecting a pack. Things people don't always think of. A lot of this has to do with the size and style of the bag.

*Climate/weather* - If you're in an extreme environment, be it heat, rain or snow, you'll want a pack that protects your gear properly as well as comfort on your body.

*Terrain* - If you're in mountainous or wooded terrain, you may want to consider a mountaineering backpack. _These are normally longer vertically but have very clean lines and nothing protruding out that can snag on rocks or branches_.

*Condition/style* - You'll want to blend with the human environment. Don't have gear that may put a target on you. For the pack and everything external (like your clothes), don't let anything look like it's brand new. You'll look like a newbie and/or people will target your gear since it appears better than theirs. At minimum, rub some dirt over things.

*Size* - Going back to climate in particular, size requirements can vary greatly. Winter gear (e.g. sleeping bag, shelter, clothes, need for hat/gloves...) sucks up a lot more space than what a fair climate requires. Water and food is another consideration for size. If you have ample water and only need to carry filtration is a lot lighter than having to carry water with you.

*Frame* - Too much for me to write down right now but an internet search gives you a ton of thoughts on types of frames, packs without frames and such so you can decide what's best for you.

*Don't forget others* - Each family should have their own pack (so long as they're of age and condition to carry one). Although you can share the load of common things (e.g. cooking items for the family), have redundancy. If one pack is separated from the family (be it due to health, damage, loss or stolen), you'll not want to lose the sole copy of something important. Don't forget pets and their needs as well.

*Consider 2 (or more) packs/setups* - I have some smaller/light-weight packs for each family member but also have other packs that are more robust (in both size and content). The situation that's causing me to bug-out dictates which pack is chosen. E.g. If I'm bugging out because of local flooding, the small packs are all that's needed since we just hop in the truck and go to a hotel. If the situation is we're heading into the woods for protection, the bigger pack setup would be used as it contains cooking and other capabilities.

*Too much is normally better than not enough* - Before I get lambasted for that statement, let me elaborate. Most of us don't know the reason we're going to bug-out let alone the transport method (be it on-foot, bicycle, ATV, truck...), duration, weather/climate... In my aforementioned bigger backpack, I have some of just about everything. Since it's all in one place, I don't have to think things like "do I need cooking, water filtration, cold-weather gear...". I just grab the bag and either before leaving home _if time permits_ or as soon as viable after leaving, I filter through the contents of the bag, and remove what's not needed. I have the contents compartmentalized in things like ziplock bags so I can quickly pull out the bags that aren't needed.


----------



## Lolz123 (Oct 23, 2014)

I did some work last night and my dad came over and let me keep some things and I also took some stuff out of my pantry (it isn't complete)









Sorry you for the bad quality but it contains a fire starter, knife, match container, water, drinking packets (hot cocoa, lemonade) clothes, flashlights, first aid kits, blanket, and some other useful stuff to

Again I still have to go buy food and other stuff as well and I believe that the brand is Nex or something like that I don't know but I'll probably start a new tread sometime for my pack

I'm a prepper, with a sense of humor


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

It is probably fine. Like others mentioned, these pics leave out some detail. The padding in the shoulder straps look weak, and did it have a hip strap? Good padding and a hip strap could make a big difference when traveling some distance if you have any kind of weight in the bag...But overall it looks ok from what is seen....

One thing I'd do different for a day pack is no zippers next time on the main compartment or non at all would be great. Velcro gets dirty and full of leaves, dirt and wont work after awhile. Drawstring for the main compartment will last as long as your bag sewing and stitching will last. 

I bought my day pack 19 years ago and had to replace the main compartment zipper once. Actually since it is a Northface, they replaced the zipper, which is cool..but knowing how hard I can be on my gear when outdoors, I'd get a drawstring one. My daypack has been through the ringer tho..8 years working in the forest and 14 years on a local SAR team...plus fun stuff..Its still in pretty good shape so I can vouch for Northface brand. Good stuff...


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

One thing I always wonder about when it comes to a 72 hour bag. I backpack going out for 72 hours the bag is around 65lbs. I do believe it could be less but not by much. Making it less would be cutting out the hunting knife and .45 with two spare mags. That being said what prepper would dump those things? Often ammo goes up the list in a situation worthy of bugging out. One of my packs when I was in the Marine Corps for one day was 120 lbs with ammo. Saying that 120 lb pack isn't realistic but I have a hard time seeing a day pack ever really being a good 72 hr bag. Of course it depends on climate and weather along with what you are really doing. Is it a GHB or a BOB? If I was making a BOB I would get the biggest backpack I could find and you don't have to fill it up but I believe you would. 
That's just my opinion but I've lived in the field for months in the military and for 6 months at one time as a civilian, your pack is never big enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess all that to say, if you wonder go on a three day back packing trip in a park! May not be able to bring the AR but shelter, food, and water will all get addressed at a very low cost. I'm not planning on bugging out but I sure want to get home, if my wife and I go on a trip the backpacking stuff goes too even if there are no plans for camping.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

The fact that you've started a bag at all is a huge plus. Kudos!

So far as the quality of the bag, my suggestion is try it out and see how it does. Load it up and go on a day hike.


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

Bring along a small sewing kit with thicker threads like used on canvas tarps. Then you can repair the break if one occurs


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

